# 90 Maxima, when headlights used at night flicker when driving



## LeeMan69 (Jan 2, 2005)

Any one know why the headights would flicker while driving at night.


----------



## 90pearlSE (Dec 29, 2004)

LeeMan69 said:


> Any one know why the headights would flicker while driving at night.


What bulbs are you using? I know this is pretty common for those crappy blue-looking HID wannabe bulbs. Check for any loose connections at the bulb also. If you are drawing a lot of power for the stereo (amps, etc.), this could also be the cause. Worst case scenario, your altenator is dying.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

my vote is a loose connection on the wiring somewhere, or a bulb that's about to go out. check the bulbs, swap sides or something and see if it gets better/worse/whatever.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Do you have a massive stereo system?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

The problem is definitely electrical, the same happened for me. It turned out being the bushings on the alternater. The same also happened to me on a different car when i had my system cranked up.


----------

